# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Oleg von Karthago

## wolferudel



----------


## wolferudel

На сегодняшних занятиях  Oleg von Karthago поздравляет *всех фигурантов* с *мужским праздником !!!*.

----------


## wolferudel

В месяц детей решили познакомить с отцом.


Счастливый папа.

----------

